# Best Router to use as Firewall?



## Nepsa (May 10, 2004)

Any recommendation of the best Router to use as a firewall. I have Cable internet service.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Any of the more recent brand names, shop for one that has SPI, which offers some additional protection. You might also run your software firewall to protect against outgoing spyware applications, not to mention a second line of defense for things that make it past the router.


----------



## Friek (Oct 22, 2004)

I highly recommend linksys router, im not a big fan of the d-link or net gear.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

My Linksys router works great.


----------



## Dakota Duce (Oct 30, 2004)

Nepsa..

I use a LinkSys EtherFast Cable / DSL Router model BEFSR41 myself.. and have had NO problems with it what so ever. The only thing you might want to do once you set your system up is to change the factory default password setting. In most cases it's usually set to "Administrator".

Dakota Duce


----------

